# Hi, I'm Max' !



## Max06 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Max' and I live in the South of the France near Nice.

Since a few time, I breed some Mantis species, I began with a beautiful Phyllocrania paradoxa female.

Now I just want to expand my collection !

Regards,

Max.


----------



## ismart (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome. Not sure if we have anyone from France.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2010)

Well hello France! Ohio here!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Not sure if we have anyone from France.


Welcome!

And rick yes we do, we have Francois


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

